# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET > خبر: لینک مستقیم دریافت فیلم های اموزشی vb.net

## ricky22

سلام دوستان 
می خوام لینک اموزش ها ی فیلمهای ماکروسافت رو تو این تاپیک قرار بدم
هر چند پیدا کردن این لینک ها راحت هست اما گفتم شاید به درد بعضی از دوستان بخوره

بقیه دوستان هم اگه دوست داشتن لینک فیلم اموزشی رو بزارن از هر سایتی
فقط لطف کنید این چند نکته رو رعایت کنید:
1-لینک مستقیم باشه
2-توضیحی کوتاه درباره لینک باشه
3-عنوان اموزش هم قید بشه
4-در هر پست فقط یک لینک بزارید
با تشکر
امیدوارم دوستان همکاری کنند و تاپیک پر باری بشه

----------


## ricky22

*How Do I: Work with Local Data?*


*About this Video*
Visual Basic beginners will  learn how to work with local SQL-Server Express database files in Visual  Basic projects using Visual Studio.
_Presented by_ Beth  Massi.s


http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...hLocalData.zip

----------


## ricky22

*How Do I: Use Auto-Complete?*

 



*About this Video*
Visual Basic  programmers will see how to set up client side filtering and text  editing using the Auto-Complete feature of the ComboBox and the TextBox.
_Presented  by_ Beth Massi.
*Length:* 7 minutes 50 seconds
http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...toComplete.zip

----------


## ricky22

*How Do I: Add Validation*

Visual Basic programmers will see how to add field and row validation  to an application in order to enforce business rules using the DataSet  Designer and partial classes.
_Presented by_ Beth Massi.
http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...Validation.zip

*?*

----------


## ricky22

*How Do I: Filter Data on the Client*





*About this Video*
Visual Basic  programmers will see how to set up data binding to achieve one-to-many  filtering using a combobox which filters a grid. They will also see how  to add a calculated column and how to format currency fields. 
_Presented  by_ Beth Massi.
*Length:* 7 minutes 52 seconds
*http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...ManyFilter.zip
*

----------


## ricky22

*How Do I: Get Started with LINQ*



 



*About this Video*
Visual Basic  programmers will learn how to write simple LINQ queries over objects by  navigating files on the file system.
_Presented by_ Beth  Massi.
*Length:* 9 minutes 14 seconds


http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...INQQueries.zip

----------


## ricky22

*How Do I: Digitally Sign Documents with the Signature of a Single  Party?*

 



*About this Video*
Learn how to  add security to the applications you build with Visual Basic .NET and  Visual C#‎ by digitally signing documents with the signature of a single  party to ensure message integrity and authenticity. Will DePalo shows  you how.
_Presented by_ Will DePalo.
*Length:*  31 minutes 08 seconds


http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...rity-Sign2.zip

----------


## ricky22

*How Do I: Email Unhandled Exceptions?*

 



*About this Video*
Visual Basic  developers will learn how to handle unhandled  exceptions in their  applications and how to email that information with a screen-shot of the  application’s state using the System.Net.Mail namespace. 
_Presented  by_ Beth Massi.
*Length:* 25 minutes 20  seconds

http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...ptionEmail.zip

----------


## ricky22

*How Do I: Deploy Applications with ClickOnce?*

 



*About this Video*
In this video  Pat Tormey demonstrates the use of ClickOnce for application deployment.  
_Presented by_ Pat Tormey.
*Length:*  10 minutes 54 seconds

http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...Deployment.zip

----------


## ricky22

*How Do I: Use the ClickOnce Deployment API to Update My App?*

*About this Video*
In this video, Rob Windor  shows you how to write code that uses the ApplicationDeployment class to  check for updates based on an event or a timer.
_Presented by_  Rob Windsor.
*Length:* 12 minutes 40 seconds
http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...%20Updates.zip

----------

